
EveryBlock: A news feed for your block | Django author's new startup. - iamelgringo
http://sf.everyblock.com/
======
iamelgringo
Adrian Holovaty has created a great framework, and I wish him the best of luck
in his new venture. He really deserves any success that comes his way.

